# Baseline settings for MAF controller?



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

I finally got around to installing my water/meth system last night and I am going to hook up the controller tonight. But I don't have a base line on where to set the MAF controller.
I have a 2000 Jetta 2.0 running a neuspeed supercharger w/ 2.4" pulley, C2 tuning, Bosch green top injectors, VR6 MAF housing and now a Snow Stage 2 with the 175 ml nozzle.
I know the instructions say do not set the "START" setting below 2.5 volts.
On a related note, Does anyone know the MAF voltages and what wire to use on my car?


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Baseline settings for MAF controller? (fixmy59bug)*

Wow this forum is dead.
I found out what wire to use. It is Pin #5 (light blue wire) on my car.
I guess I will have to experiment with the settings myself.


----------

